# Best Broadhead for Turkeys



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

This is going to be my first year turkey hunting wiht a bow and i was wondering what kind of broadhead is the best for a clean kill.
i am shooting the same bow is shoot deer with. It is set at 55#


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Well if you think you could make a head shot or in the neack area I would go with The Gobbler Guillotine broadhead's. They are kinda expensive though. About $40 each. but they are nice...


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I started turkey hunting two years ago and have shot two turkeys in that time frame. Both were shot with my bow with the same broadheads I used for deer hunting (Slick Tricks at the time, now Magnus Snuffers). Both turkeys piled up and died within ten yards of where I shot them. I don't think the gobbler guillotine is necessary, just a sharp head and a good shot.


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

Trapper99 where do you get ur guillotine broadheads i can get 3 of tehm for $35$


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the mangus stinger bull heads for out of the groundblind over decoys. They come in two sizes 100 grain - 2 3/4 inch diameter-Head & Body Shots - turkey. 125 grain - 4 inch diameter - Head & Neck Shots - turkey or the Rage 2'' cutter for spot and stock. The bull heads are $35 for 3 of them pluse extra blades check them out, some vidoes on you-tube


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

wow. were do you get them? i've only been able to find them at Gander Mt. and they were 40 each. Thats why I didn't buy any.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whatever you use for deer will work fine for turkeys. A turkeys vital is a pretty small target though, so shot placement is very important.


----------

